# Don't like the split



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2003)

Actually I don't like the name. "e-Publishers" forum should be named "e-Publishing". Otherwise PDF makers might start putting the Press Releases in the wrong forum.


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 17, 2003)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> *Actually I don't like the name. "e-Publishers" forum should be named "e-Publishing". Otherwise PDF makers might start putting the Press Releases in the wrong forum. *



How about e-Publishing 101.  I know the current name already made some confusion with me and Horacio.


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 17, 2003)

Just learned from Horacio that Europe does not use the 101 thing.  To an American it means that it is a class and a beginning class.  US colleges have courses like Biology 101, etc.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 21, 2003)

So far two press releases have been put into e-Publishers. I still think it wouldn't happen again if it was called e-Publishing.


----------



## The Sigil (Mar 21, 2003)

I figure after a little adjustment, everyone will know "what goes where."  Happens every time a new forum is created.

--The Sigil


----------



## Jeph (Mar 23, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *I figure after a little adjustment, everyone will know "what goes where."  Happens every time a new forum is created.
> 
> --The Sigil *




But in a place that gets so many new members, forum names that are explanatory and reflective of their content's can't hurt, though. And changing three letters isn't really so momentous that the regular visitors will be confused.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 23, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Just learned from Horacio that Europe does not use the 101 thing.  To an American it means that it is a class and a beginning class.  US colleges have courses like Biology 101, etc. *




I've seen it used in Britain.  Luckily, E-Publishing is _not_ my greatest fear, though.


----------



## HellHound (Mar 23, 2003)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> *So far two press releases have been put into e-Publishers. I still think it wouldn't happen again if it was called e-Publishing. *




No offense, but all it shows is some people don't know how to read.

Each forum ALSO has a description of the forum under it.

*d20 Publishers*
A forum for communicating with d20 System publishers about their products. This is also the only forum for posting press releases. Please keep general D&D/d20 discussion to the appropriate forums, above.

*e-Publishers*
Discuss the RPG e-publishing industry, including technical, marketing and vendor options.

the fact that some companies are mis-using the forums is not a problem of the names of the forums as much as a problem of some people being unable or unwilling to take the time to read the descriptions of the forums.

And after seeing stuff being posted to various forums, I can guarantee that people will still post material to the wrong forum, no matter WHAT you call the forums. You could have a forum called *Don't post press releases here, dude* and you KNOW it will still have press releases posted to it.

Now that that is out of my way, I also think it might be better as e-Publishing than e-Publishers.


----------



## HellHound (Mar 23, 2003)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *forum names that are explanatory and reflective of their content's can't hurt*




So how does a forum that is FOR e-publishers to discuss their business being called "e-Publishers" not be explanatory and reflective of the content?


----------



## Blacksad (Mar 23, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So how does a forum that is FOR e-publishers to discuss their business being called "e-Publishers" not be explanatory and reflective of the content? *




Because it's not only for e-publisher, otherwise it would be a private forum, and I wouldn't be able to post in it. It's for discussion on e-publishing.


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 24, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *You could have a forum called Don't post press releases here, dude and you KNOW it will still have press releases posted to it.*




And they'd probably be prefaced with-
"I don't know if this is the right forum, but..." 

as for the name of the forums, i'd prefer d20 publishers and e-publishing. clairity won't fix the problem but it could help.

joe b.


----------



## Gez (Mar 27, 2003)

Me neither. (Not liking the split, that is.)

OT: Dragongirl, I also saw the 101 thingie (well, actually, 201) in France as well; but it was a bit special (English class in one university, and as all English teachers were British or American there...)


----------

